# Moxy - ??? – April 19., 2012…No More Pain :(



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

We didn’t know much about this girl, we discovered she was called Lady and that the girl who the current owner got him off of said she’d never had a litter. Well her new owner got her pregnant…on purpose. She had a litter of 8 pinkies and was “fine” afterwards. Fine until the next day of course when “she is acting like she is dying, not moving or nuthin”

She had stopped nursing so her 8 babies were given to an already overloaded mom with her own 12 newcomers. He called them his pets but he had 3 litters already…

I had emailed the owner with info on his baby rats he was selling…too young to take away from mom, blah, blah, blah. Next thing I know he’s asking me about this little girl. After some back and forth and determining he didn’t have “money for a vet bill”, I asked if he would give her up so she could get medical care. He said yes. Then Jenny (the Savior) logged into IM, and I asked her how she felt about saving a very sick girl. Of course Jenny being who she was dropped everything she could and went and got her. Her name was Lady, but Jenny hated it, so we renamed this poor soul Moxy, because she was going to need some badly to survive this.

Jenny’s vet wasn’t in today but she had an appointment for her at 9:30 am on Friday but once she got her home lat night she told me she wasn’t sure she would make it.









After some careful examining, and questions, and advice from others, we realized the poor poor girl was rigid with pain and would hold that position when you picked her up. Her paws were clenched , she didn’t move and would sometimes make puffing breathing like we do when we hurt. She would then shift her butt in the air. After the advice and exam we ruled out pups still inside her body, but who knows what happened during that fateful birth…she got a huge dose of metacam, was kept in the warm cozy fleece filled carrier with water and food. We weren’t even sure she would make it through the night, but she did. This morning Jenny was lucky and got to clean her up and gently rub her down with the towel which she enjoyed. She got some cuddles and loving, probably for the first time in her life, and then more metacam.

We agonized all day long wondering if she would make it and we could get her to the vet and a possible life-saving e-spay tomorrow but it was not to be. Moxy had quietly left early in the day, no signs of struggle (thank you metacam!) and is no longer suffering her torment that began when her new owner decided to breed her. We’ll never know what happened inside of Moxy’s body to cause this agony, but we will never forget this very sweet small girl.


----------



## JessyGene (Feb 27, 2012)

This makes me both sad and angry. I'm glad you tried to help her though and eased her pain at the end. RIP Moxy


----------



## British (Apr 2, 2012)

She was so beautiful, even in agonizing pain. RIP Moxy.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

Some people can be right Idiots. RIP Moxy


----------



## Iheartroxyrat (Feb 22, 2012)

rip sweet little girl! im so thankful you were rescued and had a loving home for a short while. much <3 sweet Moxy!


----------



## mzunderstood09 (Feb 22, 2012)

At least she knew love and comfort before she passed. RIP little Moxie


----------



## Nenn (Nov 13, 2007)

RIP  sorry for your loss


----------

